# Side Door Trim Strips - removal, replacement, repair instructions [add to TOC]



## PhaetonDriver (Aug 29, 2007)

*Side (Rear Passenger Trim)*

Hello,
I have not seen this topic posted before suprising), so hoping someone could help me out.
My passenger rear chrome trim keeps on pulling away from the door. The first time, the dealer replaced it under warranty, now, I am SOL.
Any ideas on DIY repair options and where to get parts ?
Another one while I am at it, any idea on a good place to get replacement speaker covers at a good price ? I am actually selling the car, so just try to touch up a few spots to make it showroom new ;-)


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Side (PhaetonDriver)*

Are you referring to the body-colored door molding with the chrome strip? If so, I believe it is part #*3D7853074 GRU*; on 1stVWparts.com they had the part in primer for $166.73...
There are a couple of other VW parts sources online, or you could search ebay.com and ebay.de (you might find a used one in your color)


_Modified by CLMims at 7:22 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Side (PhaetonDriver)*

See the following:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...64214
Edit now that I have acess to a keyboard:
Verify if you have the torx screw on that back side of each door trim. Remove the screw. Appearently, when I had this warrantied once, they didn't notice the srew and warped my door ever so slightly trying to remove the trim. I noticed the defect but most would not. Clearances are tight but the screw can be removed. The warranty technician neglected to reinstall the screw so I had to do it. The factory instructions say to heat the trim to soften the adhesive and pull it off. I wasn't working for me so I chose to use the dental floss method to "cut" the double sided self adhesive off. Start from one end and gently floss back and forth. Take your time. You will have to stop and rethread the floss past the alignment pins every so often. It helps to tie a knot in the middle of the floss to act as teeth. Did I say to take your time? Flossing too fast may create too much friction and mar your paint. Do not floss perpendicular to the car. Floss either to the front or back of of the car only to cut the adhesive. After you have it off, clean the door panel and get an Astro Smart Eraser Pad (link for description only):
http://www.mytoolstore.com/astro/astmat06.html
It should be no more than $15. Don't forget to buy the arbor. Mount it on your drill and follow the instuctions to clean the residue off your door. Trust me, this will save alot of time and your fingers. When you are done, polish it down and make sure it is super clean! Get 3M adhesive remover to wipe off anythinig else (like silicone). The painted trim piece you just removed is not intended to be used again but if you work carefully, you can separate the chrome from the plastic by prying slowly. Do not bend or gouge the plastic as this can permanently deform it. You have nothing to lose! I managed to salvage the painted trim so I didn't need to visit the paint shop! If you are able to do this, clean off all residual adhesive from the plastic trim. I used the eraser again. Be careful not to go too fast to overheat the plastic trim. Once your done, test fit the new chrome trim to the plastic trim. If you are satisfied, Peel the backing off the double sided adhesive and stick it on. YOU HAVE ONE SHOT! Take your time and don't mess it up. Now you are ready to install it on the car. Test fit it on the car. Use tape to hold it up if you have to. Check alignment. Again, this is a one shot deal. Don't count on the pins to align it perfectly. In my case, I had to shave a pin slightly to achieve perfect alignment. Make sure it is perfect. If it isn't, the final product will not look right. When you are satisfied, hold the trim in place on the door and pull the adhesive backing away. The adhesive is designed to set or cure at a specific temperature that I cannot recall at the moment. I will have to check later. Replace the torx screw and you are done. If you don't install the screw, (I know it's hard but you have to do it!) you run the risk of damage to doors, fenders, and trim if it ever separates. See the link to my post above. Clean, polish, and wax the panel. Hope this helps. I'll try to see if I can find some pictures later.
Torx Screw Typical Location

Adhesvie Removal Before and After








Clean Rear Door








Alignment Pins on Trim








Separating Chrome from Plastic with Trim Wedge








Door Trim Separated








Finished Product








BTW, when you recieve the new trim, check it very carefully, especially at the corners. It can easily be damaged as mine was. The parts guy said he couldn't see the damage but ordered me a new one anyways. Knowing this, I check the one that was warrantied and sure enough, the corner was bent slightly. Maybe I'm too anal but I know it's there.








Good luck!
Damon



_Modified by dlouie at 8:36 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Side (PhaetonDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonDriver* »_My passenger rear chrome trim keeps on pulling away from the door. 

Michael:
Exactly what part are you referring to? Is it on the inside of the car, or on the outside? I can think of several different troubleshooting alternatives, but they apply to different parts. So, let us know exactly where the problem part is.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonDriver (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Side (PanEuropean)*

Sorry all .... this is the outside molding trim.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Side (PhaetonDriver)*

Best suggestion I can offer is that you have a look at the plastic clip (on the door itself) that attaches to the back of the trim strip, and see if it would be possible to add a small blob of hot-melt glue to that clip, then, press the trim strip back into place.
The 'military spec' solution is to order a new plastic retaining clip. When the dealer fixed it the first time, they probably just re-attached the strip to the existing clip, which was likely worn and thus does not hold the trim strip as well as it should.
Michael


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

There is no plastic clip. It is held on with double sided adhesive and a single torx screw at the front. How about a picture of your problem?


_Modified by dlouie at 7:27 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Just another note, if one works carefully enough to separate the trim from the door without warping it (the aluminum is very fragile), I suppose one can salvage the entire trim and reinstall it on the car with 3M double sided trim adhesive. You would have to source the tape of the correct width and thickness. Most shops would not spend the time to salvage the trim as it is likely that they would damage it while removing it. If you have the time and the patience, I think it can be done and would save you some money. The cost for me to do the two left doors myself with new parts and no paint work was about $350. If you can salvage and reuse the trim, I think it should cost you no more than $40 (the cost of adhesive removal tool and new trim tape).


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Side (dlouie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlouie* »_Verify if you have the torx screw on that back side of each door trim. Remove the screw. 

1- Does one have to take the interior panel of the rear door to access this screw? 
2- In other words, does it screw from the outside in, or from the inside out?
3- Can this screw be re-used?
Thank you.
cai


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

The interior door panels does not need to be removed. The torx screw is located just in front of the hinge and is very tight to access. You will see it on all doors when you open the door and look in front of the hinge directly behind the trim. I used a torx screw driver. There is not enough room for a socket type driver. The screw can be reused. It appears that the screw has a special coating, probably to prevent galvanic corrosion. I'll try to take a picture of the screw later.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Side (dlouie)*

Great pictures and instructions Damon, thanks very much for posting all that. I learned a lot from your post.
Michael


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Side (PanEuropean)*

Your welcome Michael.
Image of torx screw was added to post above.
Damon


----------

